# Trainz.com



## Waddy (Dec 18, 2014)

I won a Lionel Powerhouse 180 for $85 on a recent Trainz.com auction. These units don't come up very often and usually go for far more. Paypal notified me that Trainz had refunded my payment. This after over a week of waiting for it to ship. I made two calls to Trainz and one email but haven't heard back.

It might be totally legit but this is the second time I've been stiffed by them when I won an item at what I consider a very low bid. 

A couple of years ago I won an ebay auction paying $47 for an RC airplane that usually sells for over $250. I located the LHS in Minneapolis (the seller) which still offered the plane for sale in the shop. (I simply called them on the phone and asked if they had one for sale).

So I am not very trusting about these sorts of deals. I've seen people back out. I just hope this isn't a trend for Trainz.com auctions.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The seller obviously didn't get as much as he wanted, so he backed out and refunded you.....seen that lots of times.....just when you think you got a deal that's too good to be true.....it's not...


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

You are not the first. I don't deal with them. Others have a different view though.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

This isn't Ebay its their own auction so they can make their own rules. Check their T & Cs. If you think they are playing dodge ball don't play.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have had this happen also. I do not blame the auction site in these cases, just the seller. I leave negative feedback and move on. Best I can say is that they did do a refund instead of making me fight for the money back or place a case against them. EBay will lower the ratting on sellers that do this regularity. 

This said I have been with EBay since it started and twice gave the seller to option of letting me back out of deals. Once I made a mistake in the description and sent pictures with an apology. Another it was damaged post the item being placed on EBay. In both cases the seller and I came to an agreement and both where happy. IMHO if the item cannot be fulfilled then it is the job of the seller and buyer to come to an agreement that is good for both.

Now if they backed out just because of a low price that is wrong. It is a chance you take with an auction. The starting bid should be the lowest you can accept.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Unless they post a notice of a minimum sale price/bid, what the person is doing is unethical. I don't deal with unethical people more than that mistaken first time.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I think Cycleops may be right.
They are running their own thing and do as they want.


----------



## Waddy (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes, I think this is their own auction, and they are free to do as they please. However, I think common courtesy would indicate that you at least give the buyer a reason why you pulled out of the sale, which I consider kind of a breach of contract, at least on gentleman's terms. I haven't been able to get any kind of answer, or excuse, out of them.

I'm a reasonable person, and understand foul-ups. I even give second chances, sometimes more than once 

But I don't like to feel that the business doesn't respect me enough to let me know their reason for backing out. Just doesn't sit too well with me. Maybe I'm just the sensitive type.

Maybe next time I'll high bid and then refuse to pay. This could work both ways.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Waddy,
ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Waddy said:


> Yes, I think this is their own auction, and they are free to do as they please. However, I think common courtesy would indicate that you at least give the buyer a reason why you pulled out of the sale, which I consider kind of a breach of contract, at least on gentleman's terms. I haven't been able to get any kind of answer, or excuse, out of them.
> 
> I'm a reasonable person, and understand foul-ups. I even give second chances, sometimes more than once
> 
> ...


Well, yes, common courtesy WOULD suggest, or require, that this be done.

Unfortunately, common courtesy, like common sense, isn't very common.


----------



## Waddy (Dec 18, 2014)

roguth, glad I could amuse you.

I got an email from Trainz.com today. Apparently they offered for sale more of the Powerhouse 180's than they had in stock, which was zero.

I feel better now. At least I have a reason for why they pulled out of the deal. And it shows me they're just somewhat inept, but not crooks. I can live with that.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I used to buy stuff from them all the time but after they raised the buyers premium and switched to slower shipping to save them money without reducing shipping charges I stopped bidding. I was fine paying the higher shipping when I would get the items in 2 days but having to wait a week or more is just ridiculous at those prices.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Unfortunately, common courtesy, like common sense, isn't very common.


:appl:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Waddy said:


> Maybe next time I'll high bid and then refuse to pay. This could work both way


So you're ok with stooping to their low standards then?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Waddy said:


> Yes, I think this is their own auction, and they are free to do as they please. However, I think common courtesy would indicate that you at least give the buyer a reason why you pulled out of the sale, which I consider kind of a breach of contract, at least on gentleman's terms. I haven't been able to get any kind of answer, or excuse, out of them.
> 
> I'm a reasonable person, and understand foul-ups. I even give second chances, sometimes more than once
> 
> ...


I understand your humour, but seriously...then he'd be able to claim, rightfully, that you're no better than he. Not much of a bargain, and no way to dignify your claim to outrage. 

I would attempt to explain to him, and that would be the only form of courtesy I would offer, that what he takes to be a reasonable practice will eventually drive him out of business. His reputation will soon outpace him if it isn't doing that already, and it's not a salutary one. If he shrugs and declines to alter his practice, he's either too stupid to know the difference or merely indifferent to dealing with humans except when he can profit.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Well, yes, common courtesy WOULD suggest, or require, that this be done.
> 
> Unfortunately, common courtesy, like common sense, isn't very common.


One guy claims that there's nothing more equitably distributed than common sense. Nobody seems to think he/she needs more than he/she already has.


----------



## Larryhyco (Feb 22, 2017)

I had a seller rzhodgman on ebay refunded me my money on a train car I won stating that my address was incorrect. I called ebay and they said my address is correct and they are going to notify him. My guess is that it didn't bring what he thought it would.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Larryhyco said:


> I had a seller rzhodgman on ebay refunded me my money on a train car I won stating that my address was incorrect. I called ebay and they said my address is correct and they are going to notify him. My guess is that it didn't bring what he thought it would.


How would he know your address was incorrect unless he actually tried to ship it to you?


----------



## Larryhyco (Feb 22, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> How would he know your address was incorrect unless he actually tried to ship it to you?


These are the facts. I bought a AF Esso tank car for $10 plus $5.75 shipping Wed. Night. I paid right then on PayPal. I get to work Thusday morning getting a email through EBay from the seller stating he could not ship because EBay says I had an invalid mailing address. The day before I received a package bought through EBay. I email the seller back stating looking on eBay that my address was correct and that I just received a package bought off eBay. The next email I get is that the seller cancelled the sale and money had been refunded. I call eBay to verify my address was correct. eBay rattled off to me my purchases made recently all going to my address. They also ask if the seller had asked to supply him with my address. I said he had not. eBay also said they were looking at all email correspondence between us and they agreed with my statement. The fact is I'm sure he didn't want to sale the car for $10. He should have put a reserve on the car. do not lie to me making me verify that there was no issues on my end. I bought a book today on EBay with no issues.
Larry


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

MattR said:


> You are not the first. I don't deal with them. Others have a different view though.


Happened to me a couple of years ago. Was looking for the Lionel Legacy NYC Mohawk. They had the complete Water Level set on their web site for $900. Which was a great price. Paid by credit card. They charged my card and held the payment for over 30 days without shipping.

Then I got an e-mail stating they were out of stock and would issue me a credit. They held my money for over 30 days. I finally got my refund.

A couple of weeks later I did another google search for a Mohawk. Their site came up but this time the price for the set was $1399.00.

I eventually found the engine from another dealer new for $600.00 shipped. I bought it and never did business with them again.

At the time of the transaction with Trains they tried to hire me to represent them with train collection purchases. After this experience with them I decided not to go to work for them.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

E-bay charges a fee if a seller puts a reserve price on their listings. There is no fee for a starting bid or buy it now price.


----------



## Larryhyco (Feb 22, 2017)

Let me tell you about my experience with Trainz.com. I ordered so parts on 3/2 and I was told they had everything in stock and it would be shipped in 24 hrs. I have emailed their customer service on numerous occasions and gotten several different answers. This morning I got a return email saying my parts were in route on UPS and they were scheduled for delivery this afternoon. I get home no delivery. I just received another email from them stating that my parts were being drop shipped straight from the manufacturer. I'm really tired of messing with these folks. You can rest assure I will never buy or recommend these bafoons to anyone. They were quick to get my payment but slow on delivery or chances are I might never see my product.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had it happen to me and then the seller delisted the item twice, once as an auction and another for a buy it now. Same picture, same seller, I won the first auction for like 3 dollars, refused to sell to me and delisted it. I called and emailed ebay, they don't care. If the peice sells for more they make more, so they never did anything about it.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't forget that being discussed here is Trainz auctions NOT e-bay or others.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ah, I thought is was a trainz auction through e bay! I believe they used to sell on there, did not know they had there own auction site. I did buy something through them years ago, it went fine but wasn't an auction.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Trains.com*

Yes trains.com auctions items on feebay as well as their own site. I bought 4 packs of 10 arch bar trucks each for 12$ each won the bid they sent 33" wheelsets not trucks and couplers, and only sent 1 package other 3 were backordered, and when contacted them they told me keep the 1 pack of axles and refunded my money. I wanted the trucks. But like Mick says , you can't always get what you want.


----------



## Waddy (Dec 18, 2014)

rogruth said:


> Don't forget that being discussed here is Trainz auctions NOT e-bay or others.


Who can tell where threads may lead us? Apparently, lots of people have stories about auctions in general. I have no problem broadening the subject matter, especially as it just comes naturally. So I don't consider it thread drift. Just expanding on the general topic under discussion. 

BTW; sellers backing out of auctions due to low winning bids is more common than I thought. 

Since ebay doesn't charge extra for having a starting bid, why wouldn't apprehensive sellers do that so they wouldn't run the risk of a low winning bid?


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Waddy,
I wasn't thinking of thread drift. I just thought that there was some confusion.
As reported above, some did not know that Trainz had their own auction.


----------



## Waddy (Dec 18, 2014)

rogruth said:


> Waddy,
> I wasn't thinking of thread drift. I just thought that there was some confusion.
> As reported above, some did not know that Trainz had their own auction.


I think Trainz just recently took over this auction site. They used to also be on ebay, but I don't know if that's recently. So I can see where some people might be confused by it.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I think they have had there own for some time but as you say they probably were also active on e-bay. Some confusion could result.


----------



## slammin (Mar 25, 2016)

Trainz does sell on eBay as well as their own site. Last year I bought ten assembled Branchline Blueprint and Intermountain box cars assembled from kits. If you are familiar with these kits they have lots of very delicate details. These were sent in their original boxes with absolutely no cushioning in the boxes. Needless to say, they all suffered damage. Trainz refunded part of my payment. As long as they have been selling, they should know how to pack items for safe shipping. I'll not buy from them again, unless its something that can't be damaged in transit, like a brick!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Several years back I purchased a total of four 3rd Rail steamers from Trainz over the course of a few months. I ended up with one, three of them were fatally damaged in shipment and I returned them for full credit. I later heard that the heap of 3rd Rail they were selling were consignment pieces, apparently they didn't give a hoot how they were packed as they had no skin in the game.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Forums like this are the place where you get to know who the shister retailers are.


----------



## Larryhyco (Feb 22, 2017)

I will have to admit, all of my vendors that I have complained about have all come forth to make things right. But for some that seemed to be a easy sale became quite an adventure. Some I will never buy from again and then there are some like Lantz's Hobby Shop in Horseheads NY that I found on EBay that did everything she said she would do and bent over backwards to make sure I got everything I needed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, in some defense of Trainz, they have always made things right, but the annoyance is opening up a new prize and finding it destroyed in the box before your eyes.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Larryhyco said:


> I will have to admit, all of my vendors that I have complained about have all come forth to make things right. But for some that seemed to be a easy sale became quite an adventure. Some I will never buy from again and then there are some like Lantz's Hobby Shop in Horseheads NY that I found on EBay that did everything she said she would do and bent over backwards to make sure I got everything I needed.


See, that's why you have to be careful soliciting opinions of vendors online. I did some business with Lantz, dba Wholesale Trains dot com, and was less than thrilled, both with their service and the exhorbitant shipping and handling charges they hit me with.


----------

